# فيلا من تصميمي للنقد وخاصه من اخي فيصل الشريف واخي عبدالمحسن



## م / تركي بن محمد (4 ديسمبر 2006)

الفيلا صغيره بالرياض 16×25 = 400 م2  ​ 

مسقط الدور الارضي 



 




مسقط الدور الاول 


 
الواجهه الاماميه 


 


الواجهه الجانبيه


----------



## sail (4 ديسمبر 2006)

The design is very impressive, but where internal dimensions Regards


----------



## ahmadmck (4 ديسمبر 2006)

salam,
i ll tell u my notes, coz i have many... 
1. the relation between the parking and the service door. there is no relation right ?
2.the waist area infront the entrence, a long corridor leads u finally to a sink ? 
3.in my point of view, the relation between spaces is too weak, like the kitchen and the main dining room.
as for the first floor:
i didnt know why u seperated the plan ? what if people in the bedroom wanted to go to the kitchen ? or to the living room ?
then they ll go down and take the stairs again ? 
hope that u accept what i m saying 
ur brother, ahmad
lebanon


----------



## رامي محمد احمد (4 ديسمبر 2006)

1- مدخل العائلة طويل وممل
2- مدخل الخدمات ( المطبخ ) بعيد عن الموقف
3-الدور الاول ممكن وضع باب داخلي من غرفة المعيشة الى غرفة الضيوف
4- جعل الصالة العلوية مفتوحة بدون وضع جدار وباب


----------



## المهندس خلودي (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مابي ازود على كلام المهندس رامي

خاصة في فكرة جعل الصالة العلوية مفتوحة بدون وضع جدران

يعطيك العافية على التصميم


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ العزيز الشلقة
محاولة جيده جدا ... واخراج واضح مكتمل بالفرش .. بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك

نقد الاخ ahmadmck في محله ولم يترك لنا مجالا للنقد،سوى انه لا يفضل وجود الحمام في الواجهة الرئيسية، واترجم ملاحظاته للفائده
1- . the relation between the parking and the service door. there is no relation right ?
العلاقة بين الموقف وباب الخدمه، ليس هناك علاقة اليس كذلك؟
2.the waist area infront the entrence, a long corridor leads u finally to a sink ? 
المساحة الضائعه في مواجهة المدخل، وهي عبارة عن ممر طويل يقودك الى مغسلة
3.in my point of view, the relation between spaces is too weak, like the kitchen and the main dining room.
في نظري الشخصي العلاقة بين الفراغات ضعيف جدا، مثال ذلك علاقة المطبخ مع غرفة الطعام
as for the first floor:
الدور الاول
i didnt know why u seperated the plan ? what if people in the bedroom wanted to go to the kitchen ? or to the living room ?
then they ll go down and take the stairs again 
لماذا قمت بفصل المسقط الافقي؟ كيف اذا احتاج احد مستخدمي غرفة النوم استخدام المطبخ او غرفة المعيشة؟ هل يفترض عليهم النزول الى الدور السفلي مستخدمين لذلك الدرج؟؟؟
hope that u accept what i m saying 
ur brother, ahmad
اتمنى منك قبول ماقلت، اخوك احمد


----------



## بسنت (4 ديسمبر 2006)

محاولة جيدة بس محتاجة تعديلات شوية لان في علاقات ضعيفة المفروض تبقي قوية و في مساحات مهدرة


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم الاخوان 
Sail
Ahmdmck
خلودي 
احمد 
رامي 
بسنت 
اشكر لكم مروركم الكريم .. وملاحظاتكم الممتازه وجميع ملاحظاتكم في محلها وسوف اقوم بالتعديل ان شاء اللة . 
اما بالنسبه للدور الاول وعدم جعل الصاله فراغ واحد وذلك لان الدور يحتوي على شقه صغيره للاستثمار


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

تصميم رائع و شكرا


----------



## معماري ناقد (5 ديسمبر 2006)

سلمت يمينك

بالفعل تصميم هادف وهاديء .

وفقك الله


----------



## zoubir (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فيلا من النوع الجيد و لكن نحتاج ففل من الطراز التقليدي العربي الأصيل


----------



## Ahmad R (6 ديسمبر 2006)

هذه بعض المقترحات وهي:

تبديل مكان الدرج(الشرقي) بالحمام(الجنوبي)
لتكون نهاية الممر بدلا من دورة المياة

فتح صالة الطعام مع صالة المعيشة واغلاقها فقط في وقت المناسبات


لماذا لايتم الاستفادة من الملاحق العلوية(40 % من مساحة الدور الاول) كغرف نوم ؟


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكل الاخوان الذين مروا وعلقو على التصميم .. .


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (9 ديسمبر 2006)

تصميم رائع .....بارك الله فيك....


----------



## athr25 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحه تصميم هادي وحلو


----------



## samir mana (26 ديسمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله شي ممتاز


----------



## مهندسة روعة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

للأمانة تصميم حلو بس محتاج لشوية حركة في المدخل 
والمطبخ بعيد عن المدخل 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ama-nti (26 ديسمبر 2006)

اري ان عليك الاهتمام بدراسه الوجهات و النسب الظل و النور اما بالنسبه للتصميم الداخلي ارى ان الممر الخدمه طويل و هدر للمساحه ثانيا يفضل تحسين الفيو للزائر للممر الخاص بالشقه بالدور العلوى و مع اعاده دراسه التوجيه والاطلالات بالنسبه للشقه العلويه بالرجوع الى انها مخصصه للاستثمار العقاري


----------



## gohary (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بص يا اخى اولا اهنيك على مجهودك 
بس هناك مشكلتان فقط
ايون هى الواجهة التى تعمل على جذب العميل اعد النظر فى الواجهه بالكامل
و ثانيا لا يستحب وجود حمام او دورة مياه على المدخل الرئيسي و لابد من وجود صالة للمدخل الرئيسي حتى يدخل طابع الفخامة


----------



## athr25 (3 يناير 2007)

فيلا حلوه عفاك الله


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (6 يناير 2007)

*اثناء التنفيذ*

حتى تكتمل الصورة فقد وضعت صور الفيلا أثناء التنفيذ 

​

ولكن للاسف المقاول المنفذ أي كلام 

​

منظور للفيلا 







​​

الفيلا من الداخل 






​ 




​ 
مجلس الرجال ​ 




​ 

الرؤيه من مجلس الرجال شبابيك كبيره حت تكون الاضاءه باكبر قدر​ 




​ 

صاله المعيشه ​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
المعيشه وصاله الطعام ​ 




​
​​
من المطبخ للمعيشه 





​ 


سوف اضع صور الفيلا حال الانتهاء من التشطيب ان شاء الله ​ 




​


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (17 مارس 2007)

يا مهندسين ويا مهندسات .. . لانتسغني عن اقتراحاتكم بتشطيب الواجهه والمواد المستخدمه


----------



## فنونه (17 مارس 2007)

مشكور يعطيك الف الف عافيه


----------



## kho (18 مارس 2007)

اكتر من رائعه


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين على المرور


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (3 أبريل 2008)

م تركي مساء الخير المخطط جميل ورائع بس فية عدة ملاحظات بحكم خبرتي في التنفيذ 

1_ مدخل النساء يكشف من بداخل الحمام اعزك الله والمشاهدين 
2_المطبخ من غير تهوية او اضاءة 
3_ كشف الشقة للفناء الخارجي 
4_صالة في الدور الاول اعتقد انها غلط 
5_ المسحات كبيرة جداً وكل ما صغرت المساحة كان شكل الاثاث احلى 
6_لايوجد في المخطط 400 م 2 الاغرفتين نوم ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حلم لم يتحقق (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مايزنر (4 أبريل 2008)

التصميم جميل جداً، مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار ملاحظات الأعضاء الكرام..


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين على المرور .....


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (22 أغسطس 2010)

للرفع ،،، للتذكير بصور مابعد الانشاء ، ولمزيد من النقاش الهادف ، ولأنه موضوع متكامل جميل.


----------



## Hamed Shabbara (22 أغسطس 2010)

رائع اخلى ومن وجهة نظري ارى ان توزيع النوافذ صعب ومرتفع 
ولكن الموضوع مختلف من ثقافة لاخرى لدى كل منطقة او بلد


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا علي مجهودك خوي
اخوك جمال من ليبيا


----------

